# Don't throw it out, I'll fix it.



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2012)

So, as some of you know, my parents come from the east coast to stay the winter with Mrs Kenbo and I. The other day, my mother dropped her marble rolling pin and broke one of the wooden handles. She decided that she would just throw it out. I told her that this was a huge problem with today's society and that people had this "disposible attitude" for everything. This rolling pin is actually quite old and she wouldn't be able to find one of this quality anymore. With that in mind, she gave it to me and I took it to the shop. I know this is nothing, in comparison to some of you turners, but I thought that it turned out pretty good and it saved the rolling pin for my mom. I have a finish on it now and the colours are a little closer but I can't do the final assembly until the finish is dry. Anyway, here's my repair job.

[attachment=15471]

[attachment=15470]


----------



## Cousinwill (Dec 31, 2012)

Way to go !!! You are right society today has the throw it away, get another one attitude. Might explain why manufacturers don't make anything that last anymore.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cousinwill said:


> Way to go !!! You are right society today has the throw it away, get another one attitude. Might explain why manufacturers don't make anything that last anymore.



Might be the other way around though- if it does not last then the manufacturer get to sell you another one..........


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Cousinwill said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go !!! You are right society today has the throw it away, get another one attitude. Might explain why manufacturers don't make anything that last anymore.
> ...



PS- I started today rebuilding our 100 yr old british Cuban mahogany dining room chairs. I do not think people are as handy nor as self sufficient as they used to be.
GREAT save Kenbo- Nice rolling pin...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice job on the repair...
Nice job on the match with the other handle...
Lecturing MOM...
:rotflmao3:
Good job Ken


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2012)

We southerners have always been thrifty like that. Haven't you heard how we're always "fixin"? As a matter of fact I'm fixing to raid the fridge for a snack. 

Nice fix there Ken you'd make a good 'ol boy for sure.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 1, 2013)

Well done, another great save!! I just hate throwing out usable stuff. Wish I could do that with the pos printer I had for 1.5 years. Cost twice as much to fix it as a new one. Can't afford to fix it.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice job, Ken! That's too good a rolling pin to be discarding. Well done.


----------

